# Technique for removing eheim hose from lilly pipes?



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Any special techniques for removing eheim hose from lilly pipes? I was planning to clean pipes as the grunge is building up. I ran hose under hot water to soften. Plus I pushed hose forward slightly on the pipe to try to break any seal before pulling. Maybe I need to eat more spinach.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very carefully  Just played with them a few minutes ago to set up a filter.

Try a blow dryer on high heat? I have to rock mine left and right gently to ease the hose off tiny bit at a time. That's on the plastic pipes. Glass lily pipes could be finicky. I hope much heat would not crack it.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

best solution....push hose off dont pull.....do it while warm and wet..if you can slide it off by pushing on the edge of the hose...lay it on a towel on a flat surface


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking perhaps you can take a razor blade or a sharp knife and cut off the ends..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> I was thinking perhaps you can take a razor blade or a sharp knife and cut off the ends..


I'd sacrifice the hose as well. Probably a cheaper option than new lily pipes. Knowing my luck, I'd gash my hand from broken glass too.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a fine pair of straight planting pinsette tweezers. Gently slide a single side in between the pipe and hose. Rotate the pipe and do it a couple more times to break the seal between the the pipe and hose. The pipe can eventually twist off independantly from the hose.

Hopefully that makes sense.

That's the way i do it .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is so tight and soaking with hot water does not help. I would just take the hose with pipe and clean it. if the brush won't reach, I'd use bleach to soak inside the wall(pipe and hose) then rinse and dechlorinate afterwards. There is probably more work but less risk.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback from everyone. I was going to try Aquaman's and Stuart's approach to removing pipe from hose technique. As I was setting up to attempt the extraction, the pipe broke at the bend. Aargh.

I will keep you in suspense till the next time I have to do a pipe cleaning.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Next time I suggest you buy a quick disconnect coupler and install it near the lily pipe end. So you do not need to go through this hassle every time you clean it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Treasure chest said:


> Sorry to hear that. Next time I suggest you buy a quick disconnect coupler and install it near the lily pipe end. So you do not need to go through this hassle every time you clean it. Just my 2 cents.


I was thinking the same thing. Thanks for confirming my thoughts. I do not want to spend more time cleaning the pipes than the tank.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

As a follow up to this question, the remaining pipe was getting gunky so I had to clean it one way or another. 

GKLaw`s suggestion of using hair dryer on high plus pushing tube forward did the job. I, also, squeezed the hose near glass end as I was pushing. 
Thanks to my wife for letting me use her hairdryer as I definitely don`t require one.

Again, thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Careful with using that hair dryer. I tried it one with the green Eheim tubing (and a heat gun) and once you past the point the hose softens, it will shrink!!!

I find the easiest way is just use knife and cut off the hose close to the end of the pipe, then slice open the hose on the lilly pipe without going through. a slight tug and it will come apart. You will loose about 2" of hose each time you do this tho (once a year?)


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Oct 17, 2015)

I know this is old but after a quick Google search this post popped up. I found a good was of removing the hose from the glass wear.

So my method is to use hot water but to also use a small tiny flat head screwdriver to gently pry the edge and get the hot water on the inside.

I pry on opposite sides on the tubes and then gently twist. It comes right off for me without hesitation.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

unfortunate, i saw this post late , for future cleaning - i gently garb the glass pipe just above the end of the hose & also kinda pinch grab the hose just after the pipe ends in the hose, then slightly pinch & push the hose up , when you see movement then you wiggle it back off the pipe, not sure if i`m conveying my technique in an understandable way


----------

